

Dash: A side project to learn how to make a programming language in C - dottrap
http://dreamingofbits.com/dash-a-simple-programming-language-written-in-c

======
nomi137
I gave up on C few years ago but seems like its time to pick it back up

~~~
w0000t
Why did you give up?

~~~
sonthonax
Speaking from my own experience, unless you're working closely to hardware,
there just isn't much of a use for it.

------
toyg
The first reaction in my mind was "oh, Yet Another Dash Something", after the
API reference utility [1], the app [2], the button [3], the web course [4],
the other app [5], the dashboard toolkit [6], and of course the washing powder
[7].

Honestly guys, I'm not the sort of person who loves moustache-sounding project
names, but a little bit of imagination is called for.

[1] [https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

[2] [http://paywithdash.com/](http://paywithdash.com/)

[3] [https://fresh.amazon.com/dash/](https://fresh.amazon.com/dash/)

[4] [https://dash.generalassemb.ly/](https://dash.generalassemb.ly/)

[5] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash-smarter-driving-
every/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash-smarter-driving-
every/id904108101?mt=8)

[6] [https://www.thedash.com/](https://www.thedash.com/)

[7] [http://www.dash-wash.com/](http://www.dash-wash.com/)

~~~
ingenter
Don't forget bash replacement

[https://packages.debian.org/stable/dash](https://packages.debian.org/stable/dash)

